# Light, fluffy, buttermilk pancakes



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had breakfast responsibilities since, well, since mama quit cooking for me in the 90s. I've toyed around with a lot of different pancake mxitures, but have come up with this one and think it produces the lightest, fluffiest pancakes around. These aren't your thin McD style pancakes; this makes good, thick ones!

Dry
1 c flour
1 tbsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 tbsp sugar
pinch of salt

Wet
10 oz buttermilk
2 oz heavy cream
1 egg

Use the muffin method to combine and cook on a hot, buttered cast iron skillet.

When you scoop the batter on the skillet, don't be alarmed at the height. It's a thick batter and will not immediately run. As it cooks, though, it will "melt" and spread to about 1/2 of the original height that you scooped onto the skillet. Be aware that it will get wider as it cooks as well, so leave some space around the edges of the pan.

Don't wait for 'bubbles' at the top or anything like that. It's not going to happen on these pancakes. Just keep the heat reasonable, and flip when one side is done. If the pancake isn't firm enough to reasonably flip when the first side is golden brown and delicious, your heat is too high. If the bottom never browns, your heat is too low. You should be able to flip with a spatula that is smaller than the pancake.

Store in a 200F oven while you cook the others if you want to serve them all at once.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's some pictures:

#1: The wet and the dry. These two halves can be made the night before if you want.
#2: Combined, but don't worry about those lumps. Gently fold until all the flour is wet, but don't over stir. Let rest for a few minutes for the flour to hydrate while you get everything else ready.
#3: Get the pans hot and add the butter. Better get some bacon going too for good measure.
#4: Drop about 1/3-1/2c or so of batter on the pan. Don't worry if it looks tall, and resist the temptation to spread it around. Just pour it right in the center of the pan and let it spread itself.
#5: Side A is golden brown and delicious, so it's time for side B to cook.
#6: Nice thick, moist, and fluffy pancakes. That one is about 3/4" thick.
#7: Add the bacon, a couple of eggs over medium, and you've got a great start to the day!


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those look great. I'd also suggest to any one making these to get the Borden brand Old World buttermilk. It makes a huge difference vs HEB or other store brands. Also in my pancakes I've began using Dry Malt Extract (commonly used for homebrewing) instead of sugar. Really adds to the depth of flavor. looking forward to trying this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

I made these the other night and they are the best pancakes I've ever had.
Great Recipe!


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Outwest said:


> I made these the other night and they are the best pancakes I've ever had.
> Great Recipe!


 X2 Delicious!!!
and I don't like pancakes.


----------



## Osofaraway2$ (Dec 1, 2020)

This recipe is excellent!!!


----------

